# Dessa vez



## Francesca73

"Estamos voltando *dessa vez* para ficar."

Estoy completamente perdida con la frase que figura en negrita.  Puedo hacer una traducción literal pero estoy segura de que tiene alguna acepción como frase que no conozco.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda.

Fran


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Francesca.
Una sugerencia:
Estamos volviendo ahora (sí) para quedarnos.


----------



## amistad2008

Francesca73 said:


> "Estamos voltando *dessa vez* para ficar."
> 
> Estoy completamente perdida con la frase que figura en negrita. Puedo hacer una traducción literal pero estoy segura de que tiene alguna acepción como frase que no conozco.
> 
> Agradezco cualquier ayuda.
> 
> Fran


 
Hola, Francesca

*Definitivamente, por última vez*.. algo por el estilo. 

Espero que los otros confirmen.


----------



## curlyboy20

"Dessa vez" seria o mesmo que "de vez"?? 

 "Estamos voltando *de vez* para ficar."


----------



## Francesca73

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.  Voy a optar por la sugerencia de amistad2008 y voy a utilizar *definitivamente*.

Nuevamente gracias!!

Fran


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Francesca.
Está bien que utilices _definitivamente_, sin embargo _dessa vez _implica que hubo otras veces, o sea, que hemos vuelto otras veces, pero que _dessa vez_ volvemos para quedarnos definitivamente. Quizás por eso, Amistad también haya sugerido _por última vez_.


----------



## amistad2008

curlyboy20 said:


> "Dessa vez" seria o mesmo que "de vez"??
> 
> "Estamos voltando *de vez* para ficar."


 
Sí, curlyboy20.


----------



## olivinha

amistad2008 said:


> Sí, curlyboy20.


 
Amistad, então você entende que as duas frases abaixo signifiquem o mesmo?
Estamos voltando _de vez_ para ficar.
Estamos votando _dessa vez_ para ficar.


----------



## Naticruz

olivinha said:


> Amistad, então você entende que as duas frases abaixo signifiquem o mesmo?
> Estamos voltando _de vez_ para ficar.
> Estamos votando _dessa vez_ para ficar.


Opino que a frase «estamos voltando*  dessa* vez para ficar» não está correcta. deveria dizer-se:
«Estamos voltando *desta *vez para ficar» isto aqui em Portugal!
Cumprimentos


----------



## amistad2008

olivinha said:


> Amistad, então você entende que as duas frases abaixo signifiquem o mesmo?
> Estamos voltando _de vez_ para ficar.
> Estamos votando _dessa vez_ para ficar.


 
Não, eu concordo com você que a primera opção é definitivamente, considerando que a pessoa está voltando pela primeira vez. E na segunda a pessoa voltou muitas vezes mas é a última vez, ou seja ficará. 

Eu só não comentei pois fiquei esperando que a Fran acrescentasse mais contexto para então me manifestar.

Viu, Fran? Ainda estamos esperando....


----------



## argentinodebsas

Para mí es: Estamos volviendo, esta vez para quedarnos.


----------



## Blopa

¡Bien Ché! 

Esa es la interpretación correcta: "_dessa veiz_" es la pronunciación popular, gramaticalmente equivocada, pero un error habitual en Brasil. Gramaticalmente debería ser "esta vez".

Se refiere a que, esta vez, es para quedarnos, como interpretaron Olivinha  y varios más.

Saludos,


----------



## olivinha

Blopa said:


> ¡Bien Ché!
> 
> Esa es la interpretación correcta: "_dessa veiz_" es la pronunciación popular, gramaticalmente equivocada, pero un error habitual en Brasil. Gramaticalmente debería ser "esta vez".


 
É verdade, Blopa, no Brasil na linguagem coloquial não diferenciamos entre _este/esse_. É tão normal usar tanto um quanto outro que ninguém vê mais como erro.


----------



## Mangato

En español también se oye, _de esta vez me quedo_. No estoy muy seguro que sea graticalmete correcto, pero es un localismo que, al menos donde vivo se utiliza frecuentemente. Y la preposición *de* aporta también una intención  más definitiva  que esta vez

Hasta este momento no había reparado en esto, pero es  evidente que es así

Hazlo una vez
Hazlo de una vez

Los siginificados son totalmente diferentes,

Saludos.


----------



## coolbrowne

Não me verão dizer isto muitas vezes mas não creio ser necessário mais contexto (¿loco? )





amistad2008 said:


> ...Viu, Fran? Ainda estamos esperando...


Refiro-me tão somente a traduzir a frase dada, não à especulação a respeito de possíveis antecedentes, motivos e intenções . Notando que falta uma vírgula, o "de", incluído em "dessa" é idiomático mas dispensável:
Estamos voltando*,* *dessa vez* para ficar. = Estamos voltando, *esta vez* para ficar.​Por lo tanto,
Volvemos/Regresamos, (y) (de) esta vez para quedarnos.​Como bem observou *Naticruz*, o correto seria "desta", mas _apresso-me a concordar_ com *olivinha*


olivinha said:


> ...no Brasil na linguagem coloquial não diferenciamos entre _este/esse_...


Não só confundem _este_ e _esse_, como muitos ignoram a existência do primeiro, dado o desprezo pela aprendizagem da língua portuguesa em nossas escolas. E, dentre os que sabem o uso correto, há muitos que fazem questão de ocultá-lo , com medo de serem chamados _pedantes_ ou (ainda se usa?) "quadrados". _Sacumé_, a opinião dos outros...

Saudações acadêmicas/académicas


----------

